# Réseau Wifi invisible uniquement sur Mac freebox v5



## mrcoolie (27 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec mon Wifi de Free depuis hier : Je le capte depuis un  PC, un iPhone, une tablette Galaxy Tab mais pas depuis mon Macbook Pro (Mac Os X 10.6.8)
Alors que je venais d'installer la Freebox, je captais depuis mon  Macbook le wifi, je m'y suis connecté tout allait très bien je surfais  sans problème.
Ensuite je connecte mon iphone4 dessus également et là j'ai eu une  fenêtre dont je ne me souviens plus trop du contenu mais en gros qui  disait qu'un autre appareil avec l'IP de mon macbook tente de se  connecter... je suis pas trop sur de ce qui était écrit mais ça parlait  d'une IP similaire.
J'ai tenter de désactiver le wifi le réactiver, rebooter la freebox, le  pc mais rien n'y fait je vois tous les autres réseaux sauf le mien quand  je suis à partir du Macbook.
Si quelqu'un aurait une idée de cela a quoi ce serait du.

Merci par avance pour votre aide.
Richy


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 ton réseau est-il sécurisé ? si oui quel type de clé ?

Tes appareils sont-ils bien tous en DHCP ?

La fenêtre que tu as eu t'as indiqué qu'un appareil a essayé de se connecter à la box, avec à priori une IP fixe, alors que cette IP était déjà utilisée par un autre appareil, auquel l'IP avait été attribuée par le routeur.

Si ce n'est pas clair, exemple : 

Je connecte plusieurs appareils en DHCP à la box, qui va leur attribuer des adresses IP à partir de disons : 192.168.1.10

Appareil 1 : 192.168.1.10
Appareil 2 : 192.168.1.11
Appareil 3 : 192.168.1.12
Appareil 4 : 192.168.1.13
etc...

Si maintenant j'essaie de connecter un appareil qui a une IP fixe 192.168.1.12, l'appareil N°3 va prévenir qu'un nouvel appareil essaie de se connecter avec son IP.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 effectivement, le mode routeur est indispensable.

La configuration de la box semble normale.

L'adresse IP que tu indiques est l'adresse IP "publique" c'est à dire l'adresse IP de ta box sur Internet.

Ce qui nous intéresse, c'est ton réseau "privé" (réseau "local").

La Freebox a par défaut l'adresse IP de réseau local : 192.168.1.1

Elle attribue aux appareils qui s'y connectent (s'il sont en DHCP) des adresses IP du type :

192.168.1.XXX

XXX pouvant aller de 2 à 255 (selon configuration de la box).

Un appareil en IP fixe devrait impérativement avoir une adresse IP également du type 192.168.1.XXX pour pouvoir se connecter à la box.

Tes appareils sont par défaut en DHCP, et doivent y être toujours si tu n'as rien modifié.

Sur un Mac ça se voit dans Préf syst / réseau.

Sur le Pc : centre réseau et partage / gérer les connexions réseau / clic droit sur la connexion, propriétés, onglet Gestion de réseau / Protocole Internet version 4 / propriétés
En DHCP, "Obtenir une adresse IP automatiquement" est coché.

EDIT : ton message d'aujourd'hui a disparu ??


----------



## mrcoolie (29 Novembre 2012)

EDIT : ton message d'aujourd'hui a disparu ??

Oui je ne comprends pas les messages que je poste ne s'affichent pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h14 ----------

C'est surement car j'ai mis des images qui correspondaient aux screenshots de ma config wifi de mon macbook.

Je viens de refaire un hardreboot de la freebox mais ça ne marche toujours pas.

Mon mac est bien en DHCP (configuration IPV4 : via DHCP)

Je suis allé sur les sites qui permettent de connaitre l'IP locale ça n'a pas l'air de trouver (ça charge toujours)

Merci Renaud31 pour ta précieuse aide!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2012)

L'aide ne te sert à rien pour le moment :hein:

Quand tu dis que ça ne marche toujours pas, c'est à dire ?

Tu ne vois pas le réseau de la box depuis le Macbook, alors que tu le vois et t'y connectes depuis les autres appareils ?

Quand tu cliques sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, tu ne vois pas le réseau de ta box dans la liste ?


----------



## mrcoolie (29 Novembre 2012)

C'est vrai que l'aide ne sert à rien mais je te remercie pour le temps que tu prends à t'intéresser à mon problème lol 
Oui c'est cela : Je ne vois pas afficher mon réseau alors qu'avec tous les autres appareil je le vois et m'y connecte. Je vois bien par contre les réseaux de mes voisins


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2012)

A tout hasard  : depuis un autre appareil qui lui, est vraiment connecté, peux-tu voir sur quel canal ?

C'est une box qui fonctionne en 2,4 GHz seulement ou 2,4 et 5 GHz ?


----------



## mrcoolie (29 Novembre 2012)

Je fais comment pour voir sur quel canal? Par exemple sur un iphone?
Comment je fais pour voir si c'est 2.4 ou 5 ou les deux?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas je n'ai pas d'iBidule :rose:

Pour la Freebox, ce doit être visible dans son interface.

Comme je cherche à comprendre comment il est possible que tu ne voies pas le réseau de ta box sur le Mac, je pensais à une situation où la box serait dans une bande de fréquence unique (par exemple le 5 Ghz, alors que le Mac ne serait capable de voir que le 2,4 GHz).

Je doute que le problème soit là, mais ça permet d'attendre que quelqu'un qui a une Freebox arrive à la rescousse :rateau:

A tout hasard : tu n'as pas rendu le réseau "invisible" volontairement ?
_(une case à cocher dans la config de la Freebox)_
Si c'est le cas, pour se connecter il faut faire "se connecter à un autre réseau", saisir son nom, le type de clé de sécurité, et la clé.
Ce que tu peux tenter, d'ailleurs.


----------



## mrcoolie (29 Novembre 2012)

J'ai essayé :
- Hard Reboot
- Désactiver le wifi puis le réactiver
- Mettre en invisible 

Mais rien n'ai fonctionné, toujours visible et connecté depuis les autres appareils, invisible sur mon mac. Ca doit être un problème de config dans mon mac...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2012)

Je ne connais pas d'erreur de config réseau sur un Mac qui rendrait un réseau invisible...

As-tu testé "se connecter à un autre réseau", en saisissant le nom du réseau, le type de clé de sécurité, et la clé de sécurité ?

Tu pourrais aussi tester un changement de canal de la box, même si je n'y crois pas trop.

Mais il faut tout essayer, en attendant d'autres pistes.


----------



## mrcoolie (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonne nouvelle je revois mon wifi et m'y connecte, j'ai fait 3 actions mais je ne sais pas laquelle a permis ce rétablissement : 
J'ai changer le nom du réseau, j'ai changé le mot de passe et j'ai enlever le canal auto, je pense que c'est ce dernier qui est en cause il faudrait que je réessaie de mettre en auto


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2012)

Boooooonnn, parfait. c'est rassurant.

On ne saura pas pourquoi tu ne voyais pas ton réseau depuis le Mac seulement.


----------



## mrcoolie (30 Novembre 2012)

Ba je pense que c'est une histoire de canal j'ai pas encore rééssayer de remettre en mode auto par peur de ne plus le revoir lol


----------



## Bambouille (30 Novembre 2012)

De mémoire le routeur de la Freebox V5 n'est pas activé par défaut.
Il faut donc aller l'activer dans "configurer mon routeur Freebox" et activer aussi le DHCP dans menu de la Box.
Sinon il y aura toujours conflit entre les différent appareils.


----------

